# Good starter centipede



## Truffs1178 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a giant centipede for my birthday and was wondering what were a good starter species. I realize that they are aggressive and none are really suitable for someone who hasn't had one before but you have to start somewhere. Scolopendra dehaani is only £4.00 over here which is very cheap. I will never handle it because I realize they WILL bite so I don't need a lecture on how aggressive they are and it will be very securely kept.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 26, 2013)

I was going to buy the scolopendra subspinips, (if thats how its spelled) lol, it's selling at £10 so seems quite cheap, i've never had/bought one. before but from the pics on the boards, they look very cool, I would also like to know what is a good starter?.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have always been fascinated by the giant centipedes but only thought of getting one now. After keeping over 100 pets in my life I feel like I'm ready for this.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont think they are hard to keep?, just keep the substrate moist as they need the humidity, as they dont have an exo like T's and cant drink the water cause of glands in thair body, hopefully someone with more knowledge of them will inform me about this.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 26, 2013)

They do have to molt so they surely must have an exo skeleton?


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 26, 2013)

I just googled, they can drink water droplets from the sides of the enclosure or from bottle cap, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

I started keeping 'pedes in April. First was an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, after looking about on here, that species seems to crop up as one to start with. I'm awake all hours and I'm lucky if I see that one once a week. The same goes for my S. alternans, I've seen that once in maybe 5 months. I've had a 7-8 inch S. subspinipes for a three months, it's out more than the other two, though not by much, and it's certainly the more interesting one to watch. I also picked up a couple of the dehaani pedelings that are over here, one of those is rarely seen, the other is out pretty much any time I look in the container.

While the Ethmostigmus trigonopodus may be good from the perspective of getting used to keeping pedes, going from how my one has been, I wouldn't recommend getting one if you're hoping to see it often, I'd rather have got a subspinipes straight away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 27, 2013)

Where did you get your pedes from? Do you know any good pets sites because there are only a few good ones I can find.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

I got the S. subspinipes and the Ethmostigmus trigonopodus from here, though they don't have any 'pedes in stock at the moment http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/

I bought the S. alternans here: http://www.bugzuk.com/

And the S dehaani pedelings were bought here http://www.thespidershop.co.uk

Martin Goss is recommended, though he just looks to have one species in stock at the moment:  http://www.martingoss.co.uk/

Also, I believe someone in the UK has some S. dehaani pedlings for sale.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for those links. I had seen them all before except for the BugzUK one which was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

They're about all I've managed to find in the UK, maybe another couple of places with the odd centipede, but these are the ones most likely to have a decent selection.

Polyped usually have a good selection, I'm yet to order from them: http://www.polyped.de/


----------



## satchellwk (Oct 27, 2013)

I say go with the dehaani; even though there may be more "docile" ones, centipedes are all pretty sketchy and dehaanis are cheap and easy to get, and are also impressive in both size and coloration.

Also, I suggest that when you get your pede you keep it in a large jar-type enclosure with a screw-on lid. They can squeeze though lots of tight crevices, but I have yet to encounter one that could unscrew a lid.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 27, 2013)

Lurchenstien said:


> Polyped usually have a good selection


He's also known for selling sick animals, mislabeled animals, missexed animals and feeds animals to eachother for fun on expos.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> He's also known for selling sick animals, mislabeled animals, missexed animals and feeds animals to eachother for fun on expos.


That's good to know Kazaam, I think I'll skip ordering from there then.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 27, 2013)

Lurchenstien said:


> That's good to know Kazaam, I think I'll skip ordering from there then.


What were you planning to order?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

Nothing just yet, but I'll be on the lookout for a gigantea or galapagoensis some time when funds allow it.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 27, 2013)

BugzUK is selling velvet worms which I have always wanted. I'm now stuck choosing between the two. 

I would like to get three S.Dehaani that are 3cm long. I'm guessing not but are they ok to ever house together or do the need to be kept separate all their lives?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 27, 2013)

From what I've seen when I looked in to keeping 'pedes together, although there are some exceptions, the general consensus seems to be that they should be housed separately.


----------



## Gel (Oct 28, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I am thinking of getting a giant centipede for my birthday and was wondering what were a good starter species. I realize that they are aggressive and none are really suitable for someone who hasn't had one before but you have to start somewhere. Scolopendra dehaani is only £4.00 over here which is very cheap. I will never handle it because I realize they WILL bite so I don't need a lecture on how aggressive they are and it will be very securely kept.


Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, Scolopendra cingulata, Scolopendra polymorpha, Alipes grandidieri would be a good place to start based on experience and others suggestions.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 28, 2013)

Lurchenstien said:


> Nothing just yet, but I'll be on the lookout for a gigantea or galapagoensis some time when funds allow it.


I've got a picture of the terminal legs of one of the S. galapagoensis that he sold

	
	
		
		
	


	





To my amazement it's actually what he claims it to be.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 28, 2013)

Thats a nice centipede.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 28, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Thats a nice centipede.


Too bad they're wild caught and illegally smuggled to Germany.

Just like, errr most of what this guy sells.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 28, 2013)

I wasn't talking about who sells them, just the nice centipede, although if they are selling illegally then they obviously shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 28, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> I wasn't talking about who sells them, just the nice centipede, although if they are selling illegally then they obviously shouldn't be doing that.


I agree, it's an incredibly good looking 'pede.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Oct 28, 2013)

The only centipede I know of that can be kept communal is Scolopendra mutilans. Oh how I want one.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone think a Scolopendra Dehaani could kill me? Apparently only one person gas ever been killed by one and it was a 7 year old girl from the Philippines. I know it's different but I'm not allergic to bees or wasps as I have been stung by them before.


----------



## Gel (Oct 29, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Does anyone think a Scolopendra Dehaani could kill me? Apparently only one person gas ever been killed by one and it was a 7 year old girl from the Philippines. I know it's different but I'm not allergic to bees or wasps as I have been stung by them before.


Please check out my thread on this topic below

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?251806-Scolopendra-Venom&highlight=scolopendra+venom


In that discussion I posted the following:

"Check out this link and the response from Dr. Rowland in regards to the subject of centipede bite lethality. He is an expert on myriapods.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/565413"


Just wanted to add, Scolopendra dehaani is usually not recommended for first-time pede owners. They are best left to experienced keepers.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 29, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Does anyone think a Scolopendra Dehaani could kill me? Apparently only one person gas ever been killed by one and it was a 7 year old girl from the Philippines. I know it's different but I'm not allergic to bees or wasps as I have been stung by them before.


Unless you have a compromised immune system (child, elderly, sick) and live in a third-world country you most likely won't die, I bet that you'll wish that you did though as it's going to be very painful.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree unless you have health problems then you wont die, although it would be very nasty and probably last a day or so.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 29, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Unless you have a compromised immune system (child, elderly, sick) and live in a third-world country you most likely won't die, I bet that you'll wish that you did though as it's going to be very painful.


That bad? I'm never going to handle it and it certainly won't escape. I'm very careful with my pets but I'm just worried that it may pounce on me during feeding or cleaning although I do have a huge pair of tongs for this. Also if it ever did get loose could it kill my dogs? I think I already know the answer though. :'(


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 29, 2013)

As of yet, I've not really had to clean out my 'pedes tanks/ containers, the springtails and isopods sharing the tanks with the 'pedes do a good enough job.

I've also not had one pounce at anything whilst feeding yet, though there's a video somewhere of someone feeding a centipede with some tongs, and the 'pede appears out of nowhere pretty damned fast.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 29, 2013)

Can you give me a good link to get some isopods and springtails please? 

Do these creatures breed in the substrate or something and can they survive just on the waste of the centipede?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine were caught in the garden and kept in quarantine before I got my 'pedes, and the ones in with my 'pedes have never seen the outside world as they were bred in containers indoors. It's stupidly easy to get a colony of springtails going, they'll live & breed in the substrate, and as soon as there's any waste food from the 'pede, there'll be springtails all over it. As for isopods, I have a colony of pill bugs on the go, from four plain grey pill bugs, I must have a somewhere round 100 baby pill bugs in a few colours, I put a number of baby ones in with the 'pedes.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 30, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> That bad? I'm never going to handle it and it certainly won't escape. I'm very careful with my pets but I'm just worried that it may pounce on me during feeding or cleaning although I do have a huge pair of tongs for this. Also if it ever did get loose could it kill my dogs? I think I already know the answer though. :'(


It varies from person to person, but it's generally very painful.

Maybe, but even if it could the chance that it will is low.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there any difference between the bite of S.Dehaani and S.Morsitans? I just read some guy who claims to have been bitten 50 times by S.Mortisans and everything was fine. Then I read every person when gets bitten by S.Dehaani goes into the hospital almost every time.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 30, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Is there any difference between the bite of S.Dehaani and S.Mortisans? I just read some guy who claims to have been bitten 50 times by S.Mortisans and everything was fine. Then I read every person when gets bitten by S.Dehaani goes into the hospital almost every time.


Probably, they're two different species.

I wouldn't like a bite from either of them though.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you know if Morsitans has ever killed anyone?


----------



## JZC (Oct 30, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Do you know if Morsitans has ever killed anyone?


I don't believe it has. From what I've read, they seem to be among the less venomous scolopendras


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 30, 2013)

JZC said:


> I don't believe it has. From what I've read, they seem to be among the less venomous scolopendras


Then maybe I'll start with this species instead of Dehaani.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 30, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Do you know if Morsitans has ever killed anyone?


I'm not aware of any recorded deaths because of S. morsitans.

Also what JZC said.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have heard that a lot of problems with the bites is caused by an infection. How does this happen? Is it a bacteria that wild caught pedes carry? The pedes I am watching are captive bred. Would CB pedes bites cause an infection?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 30, 2013)

That goes for any open wound, not just centipede bites.
No, they don't carry some special bacteria that infects wounds.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh well an infection shouldn't be a problem because I should be able to treat that...hopefully.

---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 12:02 AM ----------

I'm interested in getting a Morsitans but it's wild caught. Do you think it could pass anything onto any of my other pets? Obviously not through direct

---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 01:05 AM ----------

Ok last question because I feel that people will getting sick of this. Does anyone actually know how many people have been killed by centipedes and did these deaths mainly occur in LEDCs?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 31, 2013)

Your other pets aren't much cleaner than a wild caught centipede, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Do you know if Morsitans has ever killed anyone?





Truffs1178 said:


> Ok last question because I feel that people will getting sick of this. Does anyone actually know how many people have been killed by centipedes and did these deaths mainly occur in LEDCs?


The answer is *no*.

Not sure if you checked out my previous reply to your post. You will not find a more authoritative answer than Dr. Rowland's.

"Check out this link and the response from Dr. Rowland in regards to the subject of centipede bite lethality. He is an expert on myriapods.

*http://bugguide.net/node/view/565413*


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 31, 2013)

Gel said:


> The answer is *no*.
> 
> Not sure if you checked out my previous reply to your post. You will not find a more authoritative answer than Dr. Rowland's.
> 
> ...


Do you know any way I can contact him?


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Do you know any way I can contact him?


No I do not. However, most if not all  of your questions about venom are answered in the link I posted.

Is the link not working for you?


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 31, 2013)

Gel said:


> No I do not. However, most if not all  of your questions about venom are answered in the link I posted.
> 
> Is the link not working for you?


No it is ok, I was half way through reading it when I decided to ask you if I could contact him. He says no one has every been killed by any centipede? But at the top it says that there have definitely been cases of people being killed. 

Either way I'm never going to handle it if I get one so I shouldn't worry but I would like to know why there's contradiction in that article.


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> No it is ok, I was half way through reading it when I decided to ask you if I could contact him. He says no one has every been killed by any centipede? But at the top it says that there have definitely been cases of people being killed.
> 
> Either way I'm never going to handle it if I get one so I shouldn't worry but I would like to know why there's contradiction in that article.


There are no contradictions in the link in of itself. 

When you are able, read the webpage in it's entirety. 

One of posters in the link posted a source where it is claimed, emphasis on "claimed", that somebody died from a bite but Dr. Rowland in his response goes on to question the validity of that report and point out where the information in that source is incorrect. In other words, he questions whether that report is actually true and debunks some of the other false information.

From his response, I gather that there are *no* trustworthy reports of deaths directly related from centipede venom.
--
That being said, I recall you mentioning that you are quite young (it is great that you are doing all this research) so I would speak with your parents and get their permission before purchasing a centipede. You and your parents should both be aware of the responsibility of keeping one and how it greatly differs from any other "bug" you've kept.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks. They shouldn't mind now that I have evidence that nobody has died from a centipede bite. I think I'll get a Morsitans because they get big but are apparently not as dangerous as Dehaani which I originally wanted.


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Ok, thanks. They shouldn't mind now that I have evidence that nobody has died from a centipede bite. I think I'll get a Morsitans because they get big but are apparently not as dangerous as Dehaani which I originally wanted.


I just want to point out that there seems to be no reports of deaths directly related to centipede venom but there could be secondary complications (as with anything really) so just be aware of that and be sure you parents are aware as well. 

For example, any animal bite or sting could introduce secondary complications that could be serious such as infections or an allergic reaction.

Check out the "Bite Reports" section of the these forums found *here* for a better idea of what a centipede bite entails.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope that if I ever do get bite, which I'll try not to, that I'm not allergic. I have never been allergic to anything I have come across before though so maybe I won't be to centipedes, we'll hopefully.


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I hope that if I ever do get bite, which I'll try not to, that I'm not allergic. I have never been allergic to anything I have come across before though so maybe I won't be to centipedes, we'll hopefully.


I'm sure you've come across some of this advice before but here it is again:

-No handling whatsoever under any circumstances!
-Find and purchase the longest pair of feeding tongs you can and use these for everything including enclosure maintenance
-Do not let you guard down or become complacent; that one time you decide to stick your hand in to pickup or move that water bowl (for example) will be the one time that you get bitten
-House the centipede in an enclosure that is taller than the centipede is long and then some; when the centipeded decides have a stretch, it won't be able to reach the top and escape
-Always cautiously open up the enclosure or you could spook the centipede and have it go for you
-Always MAKE SURE you have SECURELY closed the centipede enclosure when you are done so there are no escapes
-Check the enclosure for any holes, gaps, ventilation slits that could provide an escape opportunity; centipedes are great at wedging themselves in the smallest of spaces you thought would be impossible for them to get through
-Make sure that the enclosure locks securely;using a key and lock mechanism is best
-keep a catch cup with you; this is some sort of container that you can place over the centipede and stop it in the even that it manages to escape the enclosure during maintenance etc.

If I think of any more I'll edit this post and add them or add them to a new post.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Oct 31, 2013)

I will but i was thinking of keeping the little guy in a large exo terra breeding box when he is bigger. Is this not suitable? I keep all my inverts in breeding boxes and all the breeding boxes are stacked in a big Wooden viv exotic which has no possible escape routes. The only holes are ones for wires which are filled and a hole for you to easily slide open the glass doors and it couldn't fit through that hole because there is a lock in it. The reason I keep them in the big wooden viv exotic is because it only takes one heat bulb to heat all the animals and the air temp in there ranges from lowest 22 degrees to highest 30 degrees but it's usually at 24-25 degrees.


----------



## Gel (Oct 31, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I will but i was thinking of keeping the little guy in a large exo terra breeding box when he is bigger. Is this not suitable? I keep all my inverts in breeding boxes and all the breeding boxes are stacked in a big Wooden viv exotic which has no possible escape routes. The only holes are ones for wires which are filled and a hole for you to easily slide open the glass doors and it couldn't fit through that hole because there is a lock in it. The reason I keep them in the big wooden viv exotic is because it only takes one heat bulb to heat all the animals and the air temp in there ranges from lowest 22 degrees to highest 30 degrees but it's usually at 24-25 degrees.


I would keep them in something tall enough that wouldn't allow them to reach the top and has a locking mechanism. It is difficult to advise as I don't know the size of the wholes or gaps. If the viv is wooden there is most likely seams or joints where the different pieces of wood meet so if it gets out of the breeder box it could squeeze through one of those.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am going to move all the breeding boxes into a big glass tank so they will be heated in there instead. The glass tank is about four foot long and 2 feet tall so I doubt it can get out. How long on average do Dehaani and Morsitans get? There really isn't much info on the Morsitans online.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 2, 2013)

What is a black headed centipede? On a website there are two Morsitans but one is labeled blackhead Morsitans and on is a red head Morsitans. Is the black headed on a Heros?


----------



## Gel (Nov 4, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I am going to move all the breeding boxes into a big glass tank so they will be heated in there instead. The glass tank is about four foot long and 2 feet tall so I doubt it can get out. How long on average do Dehaani and Morsitans get? There really isn't much info on the Morsitans online.


I'm not sure what the average size of an adult morsitans is.



Truffs1178 said:


> What is a black headed centipede? On a website there are two Morsitans but one is labeled blackhead Morsitans and on is a red head Morsitans. Is the black headed on a Heros?


They are both most likely different colour forms of the same species, perhaps from different localities.


----------



## guywithaspider (Nov 12, 2013)

Scolopendra subspinipes is a good starter. They're easy to care for, and they get huge. I have two of these, one juvie, and one peddling. They're awesome eaters. Definitely don't want a bite from them though. Heard its one of the worst bites you can get. Have fun with whatever pede you choose.


----------



## Gel (Nov 12, 2013)

S. subspinipes being a good starter pede is subjective. 

The reason they are normally not recommended as a beginner species is due to their lightning fast speed, defensiveness, and nasty bite.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Doesn't matter whether your a beginner or not about that; as long as your not stupid it's not going to tag you and I'm sure a beginner can comprehend the warnings just as easily as an expert.

I'm actually asking my parents tonight if I can get one because my birthday is in less than a week.


----------



## Gel (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Doesn't matter whether your a beginner or not about that; as long as your not stupid it's not going to tag you and I'm sure a beginner can comprehend the warnings just as easily as an expert.
> 
> I'm actually asking my parents tonight if I can get one because my birthday is in less than a week.


Yes it does matter. 

It's not about who can or cannot comprehend the warnings. It's about knowing how to deal with the situations that will present themselves when dealing with these creatures.

Please take into account the advice of the majority of experienced centipede keepers on these forums. Most of them would not recommend a S. subspinipes as beginner species.

Advice has been offered; whether you want to follow it or not is your choice.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

guywithaspider said:


> Scolopendra subspinipes is a good starter.


No.
Their care has little to do with them not being for starters.

---------- Post added 11-12-2013 at 01:46 PM ----------




Truffs1178 said:


> Doesn't matter whether your a beginner or not about that; as long as your not stupid it's not going to tag you


Yes it does matter, you don't know what to expect, you've never had an angry 'pede dash at you.


Truffs1178 said:


> and I'm sure a beginner can comprehend the warnings just as easily as an expert.


There are no warnings.


Truffs1178 said:


> I'm actually asking my parents tonight if I can get one because my birthday is in less than a week.


Make sure to mention their speed, venom and attitude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> No.
> Their care has little to do with them not being for starters.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-12-2013 at 01:46 PM ----------
> ...


I was talking about the warnings people have given me not warnings from the centipedes.

And no while I haven't had a pede before I have had kept viper for a bit and they're a lot quicker. I respected it and wasn't stupid with it.

---------- Post added 11-12-2013 at 06:57 PM ----------

Also if I do get a centipede it will be an S.Morsitans. Can S.Morsitans have black heads? I thought they were red heads.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I was talking about the warnings people have given me not warnings from the centipedes.


Even if you know how to drive accidents can still happen, if you're prepared for the consequences then you can go ahead and step in that car.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Even if you know how to drive accidents can still happen, if you're prepared for the consequences then you can go ahead and step in that car.


Exactly you just backed up my point..experience means nothing if your being stupid.

Do you have any Morsitans?


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Exactly you just backed up my point..experience means nothing if your being stupid.
> 
> Do you have any Morsitans?


Having experience helps you with understanding the consequences, know and understand are two different things.

Yes, I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Do any of your Morsitans have black heads?


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Do any of your Morsitans have black heads?


No, but I've seen specimens with black heads.

S. mortisans has more morphs than legs.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Unfortunately the red head ones sold out a couple of days ago and I wanted a black headed one and a red headed one. 

I guess I'll just get a black one or two. I like the stripes on this species and I was told their bites aren't as bad as Dehaani. I actually saw a video of some guy handling his and it bit him but he just put it back like it was nothing. I still don't plan on ever touching it. How big is your Morsitans?


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Unfortunately the red head ones sold out a couple of days ago and I wanted a black headed one and a red headed one.
> 
> I guess I'll just get a black one or two. I like the stripes on this species and I was told their bites aren't as bad as Dehaani. I actually saw a video of some guy handling his and it bit him but he just put it back like it was nothing. I still don't plan on ever touching it. How big is your Morsitans?


They're still for sale here.

That doesn't mean much, it could be a dry bite, though seeing the reports on S. mortisans they're not THAT bad.

Mine's a good 4 inch.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for that link. I think I'll just get the black head ones because they are a lot cheaper at the spider shop. Can they get bigger than 4 inches? Seems kinda small as I was hoping for a big pede.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 12, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> Thanks for that link. I think I'll just get the black head ones because they are a lot cheaper at the spider shop. Can they get bigger than 4 inches? Seems kinda small as I was hoping for a big pede.


They average around 4 inch, they might get a little bigger or stay a little smaller.
It depends though, like many Scolopendras they have lots of subspecies.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Nov 12, 2013)

I may have to pick up a mortisans some time, I've an order from Bugzuk arriving in the morning,


----------



## melijoc (Nov 12, 2013)

You should wear those gloves used for rose gardening. If a rose torn can't penetrate it I don't think a pede bite can. I have a pair myself and I use it when feeding and transfering my pedes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gel (Nov 13, 2013)

melijoc said:


> You should wear those gloves used for rose gardening. If a rose torn can't penetrate it I don't think a pede bite can. I have a pair myself and I use it when feeding and transfering my pedes


Awesome suggestion melijoc! I've never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 13, 2013)

They're clumsy and only increase the chance of being bitten imo.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 13, 2013)

I would personally be afraid of a fast 'pede making its way into the gloves' opening.  Herding into a catch cup negates handling of any kind.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 13, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> I would personally be afraid of a fast 'pede making its way into the gloves' opening.  Herding into a catch cup negates handling of any kind.


It could get into your clothes as well so you better do it naked.


----------



## Gel (Nov 14, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> I would personally be afraid of a fast 'pede making its way into the gloves' opening.  Herding into a catch cup negates handling of any kind.


This is true lol.

---------- Post added 11-14-2013 at 10:08 AM ----------




Kazaam said:


> It could get into your clothes as well so you better do it naked.


This is also true haha.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

i used to be a pain in peoples rear over centipede venom. this is 6 pages?!? basically whatever you get will probably have a painful as hell bite and might end up in a hospital should it progress far enough. they are beautiful, but make up for it in speed, aggresion, and venom. be careful and have fun.

Nate


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to get morsitans but my mum is worried about the venom. Could you guys please say how they aren't that bad venom wise. Btw I don't she's worried about the pain just if it could harm me.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 14, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> they are beautiful, but make up for it in speed, aggresion, and venom.


So you should basically treat them like prostitutes in Amsterdam?


----------



## Gel (Nov 14, 2013)

Truffs1178 said:


> I'm going to get morsitans but my mum is worried about the venom. Could you guys please say how they aren't that bad venom wise. Btw I don't she's worried about the pain just if it could harm me.


I would personally be more worried about what a common bee or wasp sting could do than a morsitans bite if pain isn't a factor but I am not an expert so perhaps one of the more experienced forum members can comment. From what I gather bee stings are much more common and more people are allergic to bees.

Here is a bite report of what seems to be a morsitans

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-Scolopendra-morsitans(-)&highlight=morsitans


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

See the problem is you could be allergic and not know until it's too late. She has all rights to be worried. And although it might not kill you, you may wish it does. The pain is remarkable from what I personally gather from a breeder friend of mine. These aren't exactly puppies.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 14, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> See the problem is you could be allergic and not know until it's too late


I've yet to see a single comfirmed report about anyone being allergic to centipede venom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 14, 2013)

I've taken a quick bite from an adult morsitans and while it was unpleasant it wasn't anything noteworthy.  Could be different if it the animal can not be removed before pumping venom into your vein.  Yes, even long time keepers get cocky.  This is what happens.

The bottom line is(and this can't be said enough): make sure your caging is escape proof and refrain from handling if you do not want to be bitten.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 14, 2013)

It could happen. I'm saying it's a *slight* possibility. Well said zon.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stone centipedes, IMO, are wonderful starter 'pedes.  They're calmer than most centipedes, slower, and dont require any heating.  They can reach four inches in length, with a short but thick body.


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 15, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> and dont require any heating.


Unless your house is below room temperature neither should others.


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys but I think I'm going to wait until I leave home to get some because although my mum was going to get me them I could tell she was worried so I have decided to get something less dangerous. Tanzanian red legged millipedes look quite interesting and easy to care for.


----------

